# ترجمه شفاهی



## monaa (May 2, 2019)

اطلاعات ترجمه رسمی

مدارک مورد نیاز جهت تأیید برخی از مدارک:

در ابتدا بابد اصل مدارک به*دارالترجمه*ارائه شود.
جهت تأیید مدارک تحصیلی دبستان، راهنمایی، دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی علاوه بر مهر آموزشگاه مدارک باید ممهور به مهر آموزش و پرورش منطقه نیز باشد.

جهت تأیید مدارک تحصیلی دانشگاهی به موارد زیر دقت فرمایید:

مدارک تحصیلی دانشگاههای دولتی:

رشته های پزشکی:

کلیه مدارک تحصیلی باید ممهور به مهر و امضاء وزارت بهداشت باشد. (متن مهر: ترجمه این مدرک و تأیید آن توسط وزارت امورخارجه بلامانع می باشد)

رشته های غیر پزشکی:

کلیه مدارک تحصیلی باید ممهور به مهر وزارت علوم باشد. (متن مهر: مهر و امضاء مسئولین دانشگاه مورد تأیید می باشد)

مدارک تحصیلی دانشگاههای آزاد

کلیه مدارک تحصیلی رشته های علوم پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد باید ممهور به مهر و امضاء معاونت دانشجویی وزارت بهداشت و درمان و آموزش پزشکی جناب آقای یحیوی باشد.
کلیه مدارک تحصیلی رشته های غیر پزشکی باید ممهور به مهر و امضاء سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد امور فارغ التحصیلان باشد تا در*دفتر ترجمه رسمی*ترجمه و تایید شود.

گواهی های اشتغال به کار:

گواهی های صادره از شرکتهای سهامی عام باید ممهور به مهر شرکت یا اداره کارگزینی باشند.
گواهی های صادره از شرکتهای سهامی خاص: ارسال دفترچه بیمه، روزنامه رسمی شرکت (یا کپی ممهور به مهر شرکت) و مدرک تحصیلی مرتبط (در صورت درج عباراتی نظیر کارشناس ….، مدیر بخش …..، متخصص …. و غیره به عنوان سمت) الزامی می باشد.
برای تأیید هر گونه گواهی و پرینت*های بانکی صادره توسط شعب مختلف بانک*ها، اخذ مهر امور بین*الملل همان بانک الزامی است.

سایر مدارک:

گواهی پزشک: کلیه مدارک صادر شده جهت*ترجمه رسمی*توسط پزشک مانند گواهی های پزشکی باید ممهور به مهر نظام پزشکی باشد.
سند ازدواج: برای تأیید سند ازدواج یا سند طلاق ارسال شناسنامه یکی از طرفین الزامی است.
وکالتنامه: وکالتنامه*ها و تعهدنامه*هایی که برای کشورهای خارجی تنظیم می*گردد، لازم است نام کشور مورد نظر در متن قید گردد. ضمناً برای تأیید کلیه وکالتنامه ها ، ارسال شناسنامه موکل یا متعهد الزامی است. همچنین جهت تأیید ترجمه*ی وکالتنامه منزل، زمین، باغ، و غیره ارائه سند منگوله*دار ضروری است.
گواهی فوت: جهت تائید گواهی فوت، اصل شناسنامه متوفی الزامی است.
ارزیابی ملک: گواهی ارزیابی ملک باید توسط کانون وکلا تائید شده باشد و اصل سند مالکیت جهت تائید وزارت امورخارجه ضروری است.
*ترجمه رسمی


ترجمه متون شفاهی
دارالترجمه آلمانی
دارالترجمه عربی


----------

